# Tried this unknown plants



## PARAGUAY (10 Apr 2016)

Found these growing next to fast hill stream in Derbyshire Peak


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Apr 2016)

Placed in a little garden soil  seem to be doing ok but maybe the enclosed glass is too much of a micro climate


----------



## dw1305 (10 Apr 2016)

Hi all, 





PARAGUAY said:


> Found these growing next to fast hill stream in Derbyshire Peak


 It is <"_Chrysosplenium oppositifolium">. _It grows in damp shady places, but not where it is often submerged. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Apr 2016)

Thanks Darrel.,it was growing a little higher up than the stream image and amongst the wet rushes and grass. The one in the square glass growing better at the moment,I thought maybe enclosed was a mistake maybe a flatter open glass would have been better,see how it goes


----------



## dw1305 (10 Apr 2016)

Hi all, 





PARAGUAY said:


> The one in the square glass growing better at the moment,I thought maybe enclosed was a mistake maybe a flatter open glass would have been better,see how it goes


They usually grow in fairly shady places, and always where the soil is base rich.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Apr 2016)

Think I will add some liquid fertiliser to enrich the soil and put on cool windowcill use daylight then


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Apr 2016)

Hi Paraguay Great project The one in a bowl would be better in a shallow dish. Placing them on a window sill is not a good idea as they could get cooked. I killed a couple of Wabi-Kusa doing it 

Following


----------



## PARAGUAY (14 Apr 2016)

Thank you Roy will do


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Jun 2016)

My wild herb identified by Darrell  dropped the flowers and plodding along


----------

